# South Midlands Rep resignation



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just to let my locals know that I have now resigned as the TTOC South Midlands Rep. 

After over 3 years, and a lot of thought, I've decided that it's time to step down as I really don't have enough time (or inclination) to continue to commit beneficially to the Club. Mounting commitments at home are far more important to me now, so it's time to go. I've really enjoyed (most of) my time as a rep - it's been very rewarding and I've made a lot of friends, who will no doubt understand why I've come to this decision.

I will still be proof reading for absoluTTe for the time being so won't be disappearing completely... heck, I may even organise the odd meet :lol: but I doubt I'll be around the Forum(s) much for the time being.

If anyone fancies applying to cover this area for the Club then please contact Lee (Multiprocess)


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Paul, I'm sorry to read that mate.

You've done a fanTTastic job over the years, showed lots of energy & commitment. Heck, even I made it to one or two of your meets and they were good fun!

Thank you for your efforts, you have been part of the fabric of the 'community' and you will be sorely missed by many I'm sure.

Hope you'll still come to meets and be on the forums though.

Kindest regards, Cam


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nooooo.....!!!!!

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

I know why you've made this decision, and I have to say that I thoroughly agree with your priorities. I'm sure you'll find time to come along to the meets though, even if you don't organise them.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Sad news Paul 

don't be a stranger though 

Mark


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear this paul, I know the effort that goes into being a rep even though my tenure was quite short
I fully understand your reasoning for the decision and i wish and the family all the best for the future,
and looking forward to seeing you at meets in the future,

All the best paul


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Its a real shame Paul but you have done the right thing for your family and for the club.

I wish you luck for the future and I apologise if theres any hard feeling.

Adam


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry to hear this Paul. Sorry for the confusion when I spoke to you on the phone - I'd had a hard day. As Dave said - don't be a stranger. Good luck for the future.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Sorry to hear this Paul. Still hope to see you at testing next year, Oh and if you still want to do Le Man next year contact me


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Paul, I'm really sorry to see you go but I know we'll stay in touch anyway (I hope so!!) You've been a brilliant rep and were one of the most supportive peeps I met when I started up, on both a practical and also a personal level when things got a bit tough. I haven't been around on TTF much recently but from what I've read I can sympathise with your decision and I think it is a shame that one of the most dedicated, genuine and downright decent stalwarts of the TTOC has gone. 

All the best and I know you won't regret more time with your lovely family. And keep polishin' my old Blueflame!! :lol:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I don't think that there's anything else I can add Paul to what's already been expressed here [smiley=bigcry.gif] .

You have done a great job for years and it's been appreciated by (almost :roll: ) everybody [smiley=dude.gif] .

Actually I'm glad you've resigned, and I hope that there won't be a South Midlands section in future ......

....... snob that I am - I hate the idea of living in the 'South Midlands' :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

HighTT said:


> I don't think that there's anything else I can add Paul to what's already been expressed here [smiley=bigcry.gif] .


Second'ed [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
I wish you the very best of luck in all your endevours and, please, keep popping in :-*


----------

